# Nothing goes unrewarded Cha-Ching



## Marksworld (Jul 1, 2007)

So I decide to walk around some lakes that are grouped together a few miles from my house. I had not scouted to see if the birds were on them or not, but in the 2 yrs past I've always had good luck w/ fly overs in the a.m. I get out there 6 a.m. and though I dont see any on the big lake,I decided to stay instead of walk around to check the lil ponds. I dont have a dog, so I have my fishing pole with me for retrieving. I start fishing because the bass were chasing baitfish everywhere. 
After about 20 min. I hear some honking coming from the back of the lake I'm fishing in. I sneak further down the trail to investigate. Sure enough theres roughly 20 honkers swimming around in the back cove. I sit and wait because they were to far out for a shot. As they get within 50 yds I notice they were acting a lil' antsy and thought they were getting ready to take off. As I stand up to sneak up to a different clearing they bust out of the water and the game is on. I ready the gun and have a few that broke off slightly towards me in flight. My first shot misses(I hate saying those words) but the second shot hits its mark and a bird drops. I try to pull off a third shot but the gun jammed and the entertainment was over. 
The bird landed roughly 50 yds out in the water and I made several casts at it coming up short everytime. I finally say well, you gotta do whats gotta be done! and with that I stripped off my hunting vest, dropped my drawers and jumped in.









I can remember as a child swimming for hours w/o exaustion. But when I got about 2/3 of the way out to the bird. I knew I was in trouble. I reached the bird and began pushing it back towards land while trying to survive behind it. About the third or fourth push I happen to grab a leg and what did I feel but a little jewlery attached. Now that revived my strength some, but eventually I had to leave the bird about thirty yds from the bank and save myself. I got to the edge of the water and layed there for a couple min. catching my breath. Wow I didnt know I was THAT out of shape! I really gained alot of respect for those retrievers and just what it takes to do their job out there!! 
I grab my fishing pole and get the goose in my hands and think "it just dont get any better than this" the goose weighed 11.5 pounds.












She loves posing for the pics when I bring home the birds. Can you imagine a lab that doesnt like water?


----------



## nine ought (Jan 19, 2007)

So where was the LAB while you where swimming out to retrieve the bird. By the way i have a yellow lab and a chocolate lab. Both very high sprung..And they both love the water


----------



## Marksworld (Jul 1, 2007)

Just got back the info about the banded goose 


well it had the band on a total of about 2 monthes it was banded on 6/26 and I shot it on 9/4! It was captured and banded in Stone Harbour and I shot it about 20 miles south just outside of Capemay 

I think the oldest goose shot wearing a band on record had been wearing its band for 16 yrs. I was hoping for a lil' longer than 2 monthes but none the less


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

*Nice lookin' dog*

Mark, glad you didn't drown. Also glad you got a nice dinner out of the "adventure". I live in PA along one of the major flight paths and there hundreds and hundreds of geese on the water every evening at most local lakes and ponds this time of year. Usually get one or two every year. Are these locals or do they head to MD or VA and stop over in S Jersey. Remarkable that you could fish, hunt and go for a swim the same day.
Philly Jack


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

thats crazy, a lab that dont like water..

i kinda wish i never brougth my chocolate lab NEAR water when he was a pup, becasue if i bring him near water now, he IS going in. whether i like it or not lol. he's takin the plunge.

like throwin for em on the beach and watchin em hop the breakers lol


nice band bird.


Jesse


----------

